# ROTEK StromerzeugerAUTOMATION



## chipset (25 Februar 2011)

hey leute,
also folgendes,
ich habe ein stromerzeugeraggregat von ROTEK
GD4W-012KW-YD480-BL-YH.
das aggregat hat eine kleine eigensteuerung von MINCO F2 (kenn ich nicht) drin. also jedenfalls möchte ich einen automodus von dem aggregat mittels LOGO! über das MINCO ansteuern.
jetzt ist aber die alleinige stromversorgung die ich habe über eine normale autobatterie (vom aggregat).
ich hab da mal 2 LOGOS! rausgesucht:
Logikmodul LOGO 12/24V 6ED10522MD000BA5 ohne display
Logikmodul LOGO 12/24RC 6ED10521MD000BA5 mit display
bis hierhin kein problem.
aber meine frage ist jetzt (da es in der beschreibung der LOGO!) nicht beschrieben ist, wieviel strom zieht denn die LOGO! (egal eine von beiden). wie gesagt ich habe einfach das problem dass mein hauptversorger eine kfz batterie ist.
danke im vorraus.


----------



## eYe (25 Februar 2011)

chipset schrieb:


> wieviel strom zieht denn die LOGO!





> Stromaufnahme aus 24 V DC 40 ... 75 mA
> 0,3 A je Ausgang


Quelle: http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=36051989&caller=view

Denk daran das die Batteriespannung beim Starten des Aggregats extrem einbrechen kann. Im schlimmsten Fall soweit, dass deine Logo ausgeht!
Besser wäre eine seperate Batterie für die Steuerspannung oder zumindestens ein Stützkondensator.


----------



## chipset (26 Februar 2011)

ich könnte ja hingehen und eine 2te batterie parallel anklemmen....


> Stromaufnahme aus 24 V DC


hab aber 12 v logo....
wenn die ausgänge schalten ist es ja kein problem, denn dann startet das aggregat.
mir wäre die "leerlaufstromaufnahme" (also wenn das programm abläuft, einprogrammiert sind zb wochenschaltuhren)wichtig.
wenns hilft könnte ich das programm mal posten habs nur grade nicht da....


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 Februar 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Quelle: http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=36051989&caller=view
> 
> Denk daran das die Batteriespannung beim Starten des Aggregats extrem einbrechen kann. Im schlimmsten Fall soweit, dass deine Logo ausgeht!
> Besser wäre eine seperate Batterie für die Steuerspannung oder zumindestens ein Stützkondensator.



Das kann ich bestätigen!
Habe auch schon ein Aggregat Programmiert, und hatte genau das selbe Problem. Abhilfe schaffte hier eine Diode und ein kleiner 12V Blei-Gel-Akku.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## chipset (26 Februar 2011)

> Abhilfe schaffte hier eine Diode und ein kleiner 12V Blei-Gel-Akku.


kannst du das erläutern weiss jetzt nicht genau was du meinst!
2.te batterie geht nicht oder?einfach parallel anklemmen?


----------



## winnman (26 Februar 2011)

nein.

üer eine Diode den kleinen akku versorgen, auf den hängst du dann deine Steuerung.

Wenn die Spannung vom Hauptakku beim Starten einbricht erhält dier dein kleiner Akku die Spannung für die Steuerung.

Das funktioniert auch mit einem sehr grossen Elko (zb aus Car HiFI oder einer alten USV Anlage, . . .)


----------



## chipset (26 Februar 2011)

> üer eine Diode den kleinen akku versorgen, auf den hängst du dann deine Steuerung.
> 
> Wenn die Spannung vom Hauptakku beim Starten einbricht erhält dier dein kleiner Akku die Spannung für die Steuerung.
> 
> Das funktioniert auch mit einem sehr grossen Elko (zb aus Car HiFI oder einer alten USV Anlage, . . .)



also den kleinen akku aber dann schon über die lichtmaschine laden lassen oder? blöde frage nochmal wozu die diode?


----------



## chipset (26 Februar 2011)

halt schon kappiert, dass der strom nur in die steuerung fleißt und nicht zurück....
so ungefähr?:



*sorry für die schreckliche zeichnung....


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 Februar 2011)

chipset schrieb:


> halt schon kappiert, dass der strom nur in die steuerung fleißt und nicht zurück....
> so ungefähr?:
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so!
Die Diode ist wie schon gesagt dazu da, dass Dir die Spannung vom "Hilfsakku" beim starten nicht auch zusammenbricht.
Was du evtl auch nehmen könntest ist ein "Gold-Cap" Kondensator.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## chipset (26 Februar 2011)

> Genau so!
> Die Diode ist wie schon gesagt dazu da, dass Dir die Spannung vom "Hilfsakku" beim starten nicht auch zusammenbricht.



zeichnungsmäßig richtig von mir?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 Februar 2011)

chipset schrieb:


> zeichnungsmäßig richtig von mir?



Jep

Gruß
Timo


----------



## chipset (26 Februar 2011)

wegen dem gold cap kondensator muss ich mal schauen....kenn ich jetzt so gar nicht. ansonsten häng ich halt nen akku dran.


----------



## eYe (26 Februar 2011)

chipset schrieb:


> hab aber 12 v logo....



Sry, steht nach der 24V Variante im Handbuch 



> Stromverbrauch
> •  12 V DC  •  60 ... 175 mA
> •  24 V DC  •  40 ... 100mA


----------



## chipset (28 Februar 2011)

> Stromverbrauch
> • 12 V DC • 60 ... 175 mA
> • 24 V DC • 40 ... 100mA


bei 12v hab ich auch 60mA gemessen, jedoch ohne programm.
also gut dann gehe ich mal von 175mA als max aus.
da find ich dann schon was passendes.
danke

also ich werd ne alte autobatterie nehmen denke ich, hab noch eine rumliegen. die tuts ja genauso.


----------



## chipset (20 März 2011)

hallo nochmal,
also ich werd jetzt eine 2.te autobatterie zur stromversorgung für die LOGO! nehmen. jetzt ist aber die frage welche diode setze ich ein. ich hab mich mal ein bisschen umgehört und bin auf das thema trenndioden gekommen. brauche ich eine trenndiode oder reicht mir eine normale diode, wenn ja welche?
danke im vorraus

hier habe ich mal sowas gefunden:
http://www.manual.philippi-online.de/BTR.pdf


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 März 2011)

Finde ich fast etwas übertrieben das ding... 
Ich würde eine "Stinknormale" Diode da reinsetzen,
1-2A oder sowas.
Die bekommste bei den üblichen verdächtigen für ein Appel und n ei.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## chipset (21 März 2011)

wie heisst es so schön...probieren geht über studieren, aber leider kann ich mir keine fehler erlauben, da dem aggregat auf gar keinen fall was passieren darf....


----------



## chipset (27 März 2011)

so jetzt hab ichs...
ich lass die diode weg und schalte meine 2te batterie einfach über nen schütz. wenn die lichtmaschine läuft wird der schütz von einer der spulen geschalten (230v)und die 2te batterie wird mitgeladen.
sprich die batterien sind immer von einander getrennt, nur zum laden (wenn das aggregat läuft) werden die batterien zusammen geschaltet.
aber trotzdem vielen dank für die hilfreichen antworten!!!
also dann bis zum nächsten problem


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 März 2011)

chipset schrieb:


> so jetzt hab ichs...
> ich lass die diode weg und schalte meine 2te batterie einfach über nen schütz. wenn die lichtmaschine läuft wird der schütz von einer der spulen geschalten (230v)und die 2te batterie wird mitgeladen.
> sprich die batterien sind immer von einander getrennt, nur zum laden (wenn das aggregat läuft) werden die batterien zusammen geschaltet.
> aber trotzdem vielen dank für die hilfreichen antworten!!!
> also dann bis zum nächsten problem



Ne, das funktionier so m.e. nach auch nicht richtig...
Beispiel:
Starterbatterie fast leer, schafft den Generator aber gerade noch so zu starten...
Steuerungsbatterie Voll, Aggregat läuft, steuerungsbatterie wird von der Starterbatterie leergezogen...

Da finde ich die Lösung mit der Diode für Vermutlich 1€ wesentlich besser.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Ludewig (27 März 2011)

Die Diode müsste man aber nach dem maximalen Ladestrom dimensionieren?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 März 2011)

Prinzipiell ja...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## chipset (29 März 2011)

> Starterbatterie fast leer, schafft den Generator aber gerade noch so zu starten...
> Steuerungsbatterie Voll, Aggregat läuft, steuerungsbatterie wird von der Starterbatterie leergezogen...


 
gut aber die lichtmaschine läuft in dem moment ja und lädt somit beide batterien auf.
aber eine idee hätte ich noch und zwar über die LOGO die batterien voneinander zu trennen. und zwar 1 sekunde (oder2 oder3) bevor das startsignal für das aggregat kommt, ein 12v relais (öffner) über die LOGO ansteuern welches die batterien von einander trennt. wenn dann das aggregat läuft einfach den ausgang wieder weg schalten und die 2 batterien sind wieder parallel. also wären sie somit nur im anlassmoment voneinder getrennt.


----------



## chipset (6 April 2011)

eine frage wäre noch offen:
ich habe 2 unterschiedliche batterien, kann ich die einfach so parallel schalten? die eine hat 80A, 12V - die andere nur 38A,12V.
in dem aggregat ist ein ladestromregler eingebaut, funktioniert das überhaupt oder nimmt eine batterie schaden durch mein vorhaben? müssen es dieselben batterien sein?
vielen dank im vorraus...

(im ladezustand meine ich)


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 April 2011)

Hi

Das mit den unterschiedlichen Batterien sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Gruß
Timo


----------

